# Osgood Schlatter



## nbrau (May 31, 2012)

Does anyone have a suggestion on the most appropriate CPT code for excision of loose bodies from beneath the patellar tendon?  The diagnosis is loose bodies around the patellar tendon from Osgood Schlatters disease.  The surgeon did not perform an arthrotomy.  Any suggestion is greatly appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## KESKELSEN (Nov 22, 2013)

*Osgood-Schlatter*

732.4 is the code for Osgood-Schlatter


----------

